# Hello from another Canadian



## bluther2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, great and informative sight. I am new to bow hunting and know I will learn a ton, and spend several ton's hereukey: 

oh well

gavin
Calgary Alberta


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Gavin. Have fun here.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------

